# What do you do for Thanksgiving?



## agriffin (Nov 17, 2010)

We go out to a community center in a small town called Bonham, TX. 

We have a large family.  Everyone brings stuff and we pig out all. day. long.  We play lots of dominos and cards.

I usually take desserts and a corn side dish.  I've yet to make a turkey!   :shock:


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 17, 2010)

That sounds like fun!
We have our Thanksgiving in October (Canadians!) so we usually take turns hosting and have the traditional turkey, etc.

What corn side dish do you make?


----------



## glenolam (Nov 17, 2010)

We go deer hunting in the morning (well, my DH and I fight over who gets to go with my two uncles as someone has to watch our son) then eat at my Aunt's house.  I usually bring a carrot cake.

We used to take turns going to my family's one year then my in-laws the next, but DH says my family can cook better so now we just eat with my family & go to his for dessert!


----------



## agriffin (Nov 17, 2010)

Bubbly Buddha said:
			
		

> That sounds like fun!
> We have our Thanksgiving in October (Canadians!) so we usually take turns hosting and have the traditional turkey, etc.
> 
> What corn side dish do you make?



It's super easy and so yummy!

1 can of sweet corn (don't drain)
1 can of sweet cream corn
1 stick of butter
1 box of jiffy cornbread mix

Melt the butter and mix everything together.  Put in an 8x8 pan and bake at 350 for 30-45 minutes.  You can sprinkle cheese on top.

Kids really like it.


----------



## Deda (Nov 17, 2010)

Usually we gather the family at the beach house.  

Not sure we're going to do that this year, still waiting on a head count.  This might be the year we stay put and watch parades and football games.
_
(I'm pulling for staying home and relaxing and a nice traditional dinner instead of a grand 7 course meal.)_


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 17, 2010)

For Thanksgiving I make a roast turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, sweet potatoes with walnuts and marshmallows and a green bean casserolle. I might make a fresh apple strudel too.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 17, 2010)

nothing again this year .. holidays are not so much fun if it's just 2 people. 

BUT ... WE get to go home for Christmas


----------



## Sibi (Nov 17, 2010)

It'll just be me, hubby and son this year.  I love them both but it's always nice to have a bunch of family around.  Won't happen this year cause I've had a big blow out with one sister, and the other 2 will be out of town.    I hope next year will be better.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 18, 2010)

We don't do thanksgiving over here obviously, but I'm looking forward to Christmas (with slightly mixed feelings lol) as I'm invited to stay over at the place of my new boyfriends mother   
Uhm, invited. More like tricked into. BF asked what are you doing for Christmas. Dunno yet, I think I'm going over to my neighbor. Well, if you don't know yet, you're coming over to our place and I'm calling my mom right now :shock: 
I know my BF since... forever, but haven't seen his mother in 6 years.

MIL, here I come!


----------



## TessC (Nov 18, 2010)

We've started a new Thanksgiving tradition for the hubby and kiddo and I, we don't do a normal holiday meal at home, we go to one of the breathtakingly lovely local restaurants right on the pier downtown and have Thanksgiving dinner there. You can see the water from almost every table, the food and service are outstanding, and they do this huge Thanksgiving spread with roasted turkey and all of the trimmings. 

My stepmother was just really surprised when she asked what we were doing for Thanksgiving the first year we went to The Columbia,  she and my dad thought we were going there out of desperation and were being forced to suffer through a Thanksgiving at a restaurant, but we really wanted to go and they (reluctantly I think) agreed to meet us there. Oh boy were they surprised by how pleasant the day was, and before we left my stepmom leaned over and said, "We're going to do this again next year, right?" and so we have.


----------



## glenolam (Nov 18, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> It's super easy and so yummy!
> 
> 1 can of sweet corn (don't drain)
> 1 can of sweet cream corn
> ...



I make this exact same recipe!  It is absolutely fabulous and everyone loves it.  My uncle likes to fry it in a frying pan the day after it's made with a bunch of butter for breakfast.


----------



## Deda (Nov 18, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Bubbly Buddha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made your recipe this morning to serve with dinner tonight!  It smells wonderful.  I added a 1/4 cup of heavy cream, some chopped green chilies and some sharp cheddar to the mix.  

I baked it for 30 minutes and tonight I'll bake it another 30 to warm it all up again.

_(I'm better at getting dinner on the table if I start in the morning...  )_


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2010)

Grandma always brings that corn "hot dish" to Thanksgiving dinner and it is completely gone by the end. I usually don't even get a spoon because all the guys dig in and cover half their plate in it.

We go to my in-laws every year and my favorite thing is my mom-in-law's wild rice stuffing. I always put the turkey gravy over it and ohhh. Amazing.

Okay, my mouth is watering now. Only a week to stuffing!


----------



## dubnica (Nov 18, 2010)

I make stuffed roasted duck with sautéed cabbage and dumplings or potatoes (European dinner) For desert- pumpkin pie is a must.


----------



## xyxoxy (Nov 19, 2010)

I try to do something different each year...
Everything from accepting invitations from co-workers... to cooking dinner and inviting friends... restaurants... long weekend at the beach...
And one year I just stayed home, turned my phone off, put up my xmas lights and made lasagna.

About once every 10 years I get together with family.


----------



## Deda (Nov 19, 2010)

Update!

One of my sisters is coming for Thanksgiving and bringing her son and hubby.  We're staying home and cooking and gabbing and soaping and scrapbooking!  

Best part?  She lives 10 minutes from WSP, I placed an order yesterday and she's picking it up today!  Great Big 25% savings!


----------



## glenolam (Nov 19, 2010)

Deda - I wish they had a drool emoticon right now....


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 19, 2010)

My family will be gathering at my brothers house this year.  Lots of good eats, better than the Lions will be anyway.  Now if I was not getting together with my family and lived on the west coast I would try to get invited over soapbuddys house.  The menu looks good.

Bruce


----------



## rubyslippers (Nov 19, 2010)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> My family will be gathering at my brothers house this year.  Lots of good eats, better than the Lions will be anyway.  Now if I was not getting together with my family and lived on the west coast I would try to get invited over soapbuddys house.  The menu looks good.
> 
> Bruce



  Bigmoose!  If I didn't already have plans, I'd want to go to Deda's house......I could place a big order at WSP also and have Sister of Deda pick that up too.


----------



## Deda (Nov 19, 2010)

RubySlippers, you're in Ohio?  This sister lives in Doylestown, a tiny little town between Akron and Cleveland.


----------



## rubyslippers (Nov 19, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> RubySlippers, you're in Ohio?  This sister lives in Doylestown, a tiny little town between Akron and Cleveland.



Yep, I'm in Ohio; right up in the NW corner about 30 min west of the Toledo Airport.    I've considered driving to WSP but according to MapQuest, its a good 2 & 1/2 hrs.  I still might make the drive someday.     I've been to both Akron & Cleveland but don't think I've ever passed through Doylestown.


----------



## Deda (Nov 19, 2010)

2.5 hours is a cake walk.  Ever since my first kid entered college I feel like I live in my car.    

If you were to pass Doylestown you might not know it, it's a super tiny little village.


----------

